# Who does repair work on older Canon lenses?



## Swamp Gator (Feb 7, 2012)

I have an older 28-70 2.8 L and Canon no longer offers support for this lens.
I feel the focus is not quite right and just want it cleaned, checked, and calibrated.
I'm in the southeast US, but any recommendations on a reliable place that I could send it would be great.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 7, 2012)

Did you ask Canon? I've heard that while they have no stock of parts, they may still do a clean and check. The remainding parts were bought by independent companies, and one of them often lists parts on ebay.
Pro Camera Repair in San diego is one of them.


----------



## Swamp Gator (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah I actually sent the lens to Canon and they sent it back to me indicating they no longer did supported this lens. They didn't even clean it.
I would like it brought up to manufacturer's original specs.


----------

